# Practice on the straight punches



## Thunder Foot (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello all. I decided to record myself and get some feed from all my jkd brothers and sisters out there. Critiques are welcomed. Here I'm simply working some straight punches, and moving around the target a little bit. I appreciate your comments and criticisms.

[video=youtube_share;Su6p39-mQ7s]http://youtu.be/Su6p39-mQ7s[/video]


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 21, 2013)

One observation and one question:

Observation: You seem a little too light on your feet as your strike reaches its target. That may very well be the camera angle, but if it isnt, you could be losing a fair bit of power. For experimentation, push the balls of your feet into the ground, and without moving them, punch (This is a slightly exaggerated way to do it, but it makes it easier to get a point of reference. Obviously you dont push your feet down that hard under normal circumstances). If theres more force, youre too light on your feet when you make contact. If not, i gracefully admit to being mistaken 
Question: Are you deliberately falling back after each short attack?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 21, 2013)

You should try to use the center line a bit more, and if I were you, I would hold my hands up higher and tighter to the body, it is a more ready for action position than just hanging out there in limbo. 
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 21, 2013)

Also, I did it in the air to be sure, your head rocks back when you punch because you are winging the elbow. , if you line your elbow on your center you can punch with out involving your head, unless you want to do that.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a question. Because of how you are punching, it looks as if you wouldn't be one to throw a lot of back-Knuckles. Its this specific to your art, or are you a boxer, cross-training into JKD?
Sean


----------



## K-man (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't have issue with the feet as the majority of the strikes are jabs anyway, and I don't believe setting you feet will give you increase in power and in fact it would restrict your mobility. I also like the way you protect your chin with your shoulder.  But what concerns me, as a martial artist, is that the whole clip is right foot forward. You move about nicely but you move as a southpaw boxer as *TOD **&#8203;*observed. Changing stance gets you into the change of angle wrt your opponent without having to bounce all over the place. That type of energetic movement is fine when you are young but believe me, it is not what you want to do as you get older. Practise both sides.  I admire your innovation in using the paper as a target but I hope you practise with it at different heights. (At the height shown you are fighting someone 6 inches taller as the paper moves away.).  :asian:


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 21, 2013)

K-man said:


> I don't have issue with the feet as the majority of the strikes are jabs anyway, and I don't believe setting you feet will give you increase in power and in fact it would restrict your mobility.



I did say you shouldnt be like that all the time - Its just that some people, when learning to stop being heavy on their feet, get a bit too light. What i described was just an experiment. Basically it just reverses the effect a little bit.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 21, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Question: Are you deliberately falling back after each short attack?


Thanks for the feed Cyriacus! I've never really heard of being 'too light' on the feet, as long as you're generating power... but I'll try it out! I know it probably doesn't translate well on paper, but there is snap in those punches. 
Falling back hmm... if by falling back you mean a defensive maneuver, then yes! Whether thats moving my head or using footwork to get out of the line of fire after attacking. i was taught to take another line after striking if possible.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 21, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> I have a question. Because of how you are punching, it looks as if you wouldn't be one to throw a lot of back-Knuckles. Its this specific to your art, or are you a boxer, cross-training into JKD?
> Sean


Thanks for the feed TOD! Actually, quite on the contrary.... I throw plenty of back knuckles. In this video however, I was working on my straight punches. 
What is it about what I'm doing that gives the impression it would be difficult to throw backfists?

[Edit]: Oh, and the centerline... can you elaborate a little? I at least felt like I was quite in line with the target when striking...


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 21, 2013)

K-man said:


> I don't have issue with the feet as the majority of the strikes are jabs anyway, and I don't believe setting you feet will give you increase in power and in fact it would restrict your mobility. I also like the way you protect your chin with your shoulder.  But what concerns me, as a martial artist, is that the whole clip is right foot forward. You move about nicely but you move as a southpaw boxer as *TOD **&#8203;*observed. Changing stance gets you into the change of angle wrt your opponent without having to bounce all over the place. That type of energetic movement is fine when you are young but believe me, it is not what you want to do as you get older. Practise both sides.  I admire your innovation in using the paper as a target but I hope you practise with it at different heights. (At the height shown you are fighting someone 6 inches taller as the paper moves away.).  :asian:


Thank you for the critiques K-Man. I was actually practicing a majority of straight leads here, quite different from my jab... not sure if that was translated in the video hehe.
And thanks for the tips! I'm naturally comfortable with left foot forward, so practicing Southpaw is my way of moving towards training both sides .  Additionally, I do practice at all heights, this was just one instance.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 21, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> Thanks for the feed TOD! Actually, quite on the contrary.... I throw plenty of back knuckles. In this video however, I was working on my straight punches.
> What is it about what I'm doing that gives the impression it would be difficult to throw backfists?
> 
> [Edit]: Oh, and the centerline... can you elaborate a little? I at least felt like I was quite in line with the target when striking...


Its really not that you aren't in line, its how you start your motion. If you don't purposefully roll your punches off the center, you are not fully behind it. This is why your head is rocking. There is a chance that it is just me that sees this, and I encourage others to chime in, but you aren't getting behind them. 

The reason I say that about Back Knuckles, is that you don't seem to use points of reference. A straight BK "can" start at the opposite shoulder, slide across your chest, roll to get centered, and fire. It just doesn't look like you hold your hand at or near the shoulders, you line them up on the center, and always seem a little late getting that elbow fully on line before you have thrown the punch. 

Sean


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 21, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> Thanks for the feed Cyriacus! I've never really heard of being 'too light' on the feet, as long as you're generating power... but I'll try it out! I know it probably doesn't translate well on paper, but there is snap in those punches.
> Falling back hmm... if by falling back you mean a defensive maneuver, then yes! Whether thats moving my head or using footwork to get out of the line of fire after attacking. i was taught to take another line after striking if possible.



Excellent!


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 22, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> Its really not that you aren't in line, its how you start your motion. If you don't purposefully roll your punches off the center, you are not fully behind it. This is why your head is rocking. There is a chance that it is just me that sees this, and I encourage others to chime in, but you aren't getting behind them.
> 
> The reason I say that about Back Knuckles, is that you don't seem to use points of reference. A straight BK "can" start at the opposite shoulder, slide across your chest, roll to get centered, and fire. It just doesn't look like you hold your hand at or near the shoulders, you line them up on the center, and always seem a little late getting that elbow fully on line before you have thrown the punch.
> 
> Sean



Ok, I think I understand what you are saying. Thanks for the advice! I could actually launch the punch without moving my head at all, but I try to tuck my chin into my lead shoulder for extra protection. That may be what you're seeing because it feels like i"m behind them. 
That backfist you describe, I practice that one quite frequently! But its usually in relation to my target. So if my target is at say 2 or 3oclock, I'll probably do something similar to what you described. But if the target is at say 12oclock, then that same straight backfist is probably better launched from a low guard or "closed bai jong" however someone calls it. But rather than put my elbow on line and THEN throw, I try to put my elbow on centerline while I throw wherever my arms might be. Could be the wrong way to practice it, but I try to prevent any preparatory moves. And having the elbow always on centerline doesn't seem realistic to me. How do you normally work this aspect?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> Ok, I think I understand what you are saying. Thanks for the advice! I could actually launch the punch without moving my head at all, but I try to tuck my chin into my lead shoulder for extra protection. That may be what you're seeing because it feels like i"m behind them.
> That backfist you describe, I practice that one quite frequently! But its usually in relation to my target. So if my target is at say 2 or 3oclock, I'll probably do something similar to what you described. But if the target is at say 12oclock, then that same straight backfist is probably better launched from a low guard or "closed bai jong" however someone calls it. But rather than put my elbow on line and THEN throw, I try to put my elbow on centerline while I throw wherever my arms might be. Could be the wrong way to practice it, but I try to prevent any preparatory moves. And having the elbow always on centerline doesn't seem realistic to me. How do you normally work this aspect?


Well, I guess I'm big on full range of motion, and my argument would be that you don't start center line. LOL The circles are bigger, but it gives you more pop in your punch if you, as I have stated on the BKs, roll in to them. Or as Eazy E once said in a favorite lyric, "drop the dogs!" and if you start center line you already got them dropped. LOL  In other words, Keep you hands higher and lead with the elbow. 
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2013)

Just play with it. You should be able to feel what I am talking about.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh, and one more thing. This just as much a weight lifting idea as a martial arts thing, but human beings are built as such, that if you stand straight legged, and hold your hands high, it feels weak and un-natural, but if you bend your knees, and get down in stance, it feels like the most natural thing in the world, and it is truly stronger because your knees are bent. I don't even understand it. LOL


----------



## WC_lun (Jan 22, 2013)

You seem to lead with your head sometimes, which can be an issue.  Get your hands up and elbows off the sides of your torso. 

I do understand the "too light on your feet" comment and was thinking the same thing.  That is a Chinese martial arts thing.  Even jabs are connected all the way to the ground.  An easy way (though it takes good timing) to experience this is lift your knee up and step down as you use the lead jab.  For CMA the jab is more than a range finding and anoyance tool, though admittidley it is usually not thrown as quickly as other system's jabs.


----------



## Uncle (Jan 23, 2013)

1. *Too much arm, not enough hip*. You're punching pretty much entirely from your arms and upper body. You need to get more torque with your hips. Part of that comes from punching the paper and not having to structure your impacts but you still need to focus on turning your his to generate impact.

2. *Overreaching*. You're caching too far when hitting your target. Keep in mind that in order to cause serious damage you need to be able to impact just short of maximal extension. So when you hit you should have a couple inches left. This is what you call "punching through the target." If you can hang something behind the paper like a tennis ball and punch that it will be good training for you. Also as a byproduct of your overreaching not just with your arm but with your body you're leaning in on punches where you shouldn't be.

3. *Not planting feet*. It looks like you're dancing a little too much. You need to make sure your feet are planted when you impact. There are a few exceptions to this rule but in general your feet being on the ground will give you maximal power because you will have structural reinforcement for your punches. This is what the Chinese refer to as "rooting."

4. *Slip more using your legs*. You tend to only be slipping using your upper body. Try also slipping by crouching off to the side a little more. It means you will be able to use your leg to drive into the punch coming off the slip and can be very effective for using a body shot as a counter.

5. *Your elbows are getting lazy*. I realize that you're trying to keep loose but loose does not mean sloppy. At times your elbows are drifting out instead of staying down and your straight lunches are either lopping a little or simply losing their structural reinforcement.


----------



## simplicity (Jan 23, 2013)

Since you are using the Jeet Kune Do paper drill. First start by 'moving but not moving at all" staying on the line... You seem to by trying move around the paper... IMU of JKD, this drill has many things that are learned with in the drill itself...  Fit in with the paper by letting it moves freely... Stay on the line and use awareness - interception... How you can apply this, when you see the paper flat facing you hit it driving though with a snap back... Don't try to "box" the paper, timing is everything... This is just one way to a fitting in process... Something to think about, as I always say...


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 23, 2013)

WC_lun said:


> You seem to lead with your head sometimes, which can be an issue.  Get your hands up and elbows off the sides of your torso.
> 
> I do understand the "too light on your feet" comment and was thinking the same thing.  That is a Chinese martial arts thing.  Even jabs are connected all the way to the ground.  An easy way (though it takes good timing) to experience this is lift your knee up and step down as you use the lead jab.  For CMA the jab is more than a range finding and anoyance tool, though admittidley it is usually not thrown as quickly as other system's jabs.


Thanks for the feed WC_lun! I'll try to work on it. In reference to the "root to the ground" analogy, how do you accomplish this while maintaining moving your hand before your foot? Because if the hand moves before the foot, then that means that the hand hits before the foot lands too no? Appreciate your input.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 23, 2013)

Uncle said:


> 1. *Too much arm, not enough hip*. You're punching pretty much entirely from your arms and upper body. You need to get more torque with your hips. Part of that comes from punching the paper and not having to structure your impacts but you still need to focus on turning your his to generate impact.
> 
> 2. *Overreaching*. You're caching too far when hitting your target. Keep in mind that in order to cause serious damage you need to be able to impact just short of maximal extension. So when you hit you should have a couple inches left. This is what you call "punching through the target." If you can hang something behind the paper like a tennis ball and punch that it will be good training for you. Also as a byproduct of your overreaching not just with your arm but with your body you're leaning in on punches where you shouldn't be.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the in-depth feed Uncle! Really appreciate your input. I just have a few quick questions  for you.
*1.* When I'm striking I'm making it a point to be be completely sideways upon impact for the straight lead. My teacher told me that if I'm doing that, then I am using my hips. Are you saying to turn my hips more than sideways in relation to the target?
*2.* Thanks for this tip. I thought that it was ok to lean a little bit as long as you land in balance... yet not OVER-leaning. You prefer no lean at all?
*3.* Now rooting... how can we do this if we are moving our hand before our foot on the straight lead? WC_lun has the same critique, but I'm having a hard time understanding this. If we are moving hand before foot, how can we be planted? Especially when moving into the target because I was taught we should aim for the hand should landing before the foot. Similar to a fencer's lunging thrust. Any help?
*4.* Thanks again here. I felt like I was bending them! But I'm sure my leg fatigue was fooling me . We refer to the deeper knee bend slip as a bob and use it more as a counter like you described. I definitely find that one useful as well!
*5.* Now I had to watch it again with this crit. Lemme know if I'm wrong, but I was taught that as long as the lead hand stays on the centerline and the fist takes a straight line to the target that all is well regardless of the elbow position (when talking about the lead). Looking at it again, my rear elbow isn't drifting out at all... but the lead one does while my fist stays on center. Whats your take on this?
Again, thanks for the awesome feedback!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 23, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> Thanks for the in-depth feed Uncle! Really appreciate your input. I just have a few quick questions  for you.
> *1.* When I'm striking I'm making it a point to be be completely sideways upon impact for the straight lead. My teacher told me that if I'm doing that, then I am using my hips. Are you saying to turn my hips more than sideways in relation to the target?
> *2.* Thanks for this tip. I thought that it was ok to lean a little bit as long as you land in balance... yet not OVER-leaning. You prefer no lean at all?
> *3.* Now rooting... how can we do this if we are moving our hand before our foot on the straight lead? WC_lun has the same critique, but I'm having a hard time understanding this. If we are moving hand before foot, how can we be planted? Especially when moving into the target because I was taught we should aim for the hand should landing before the foot. Similar to a fencer's lunging thrust. Any help?
> ...


If you don't have the elbow anchored, and in line when that punch flies, you lost power.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't lean into punches, kneel into them.


----------



## Uncle (Jan 23, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> Thanks for the in-depth feed Uncle! Really appreciate your input. I just have a few quick questions  for you.
> *1.* When I'm striking I'm making it a point to be be completely sideways upon impact for the straight lead. My teacher told me that if I'm doing that, then I am using my hips. Are you saying to turn my hips more than sideways in relation to the target?
> *2.* Thanks for this tip. I thought that it was ok to lean a little bit as long as you land in balance... yet not OVER-leaning. You prefer no lean at all?
> *3.* Now rooting... how can we do this if we are moving our hand before our foot on the straight lead? WC_lun has the same critique, but I'm having a hard time understanding this. If we are moving hand before foot, how can we be planted? Especially when moving into the target because I was taught we should aim for the hand should landing before the foot. Similar to a fencer's lunging thrust. Any help?
> ...



1. It's an issue of when the hips initiate movement. Turned sideways is an exaggeration of where you want to end up but how you get there is the important part. Your hips are moving with your arm rather that driving it at the moment. There are a few drills that can help with this but this is two of the easiest:
Stand on front of a wall at arms length from the wall and place either hand on the wall. Without moving your hand turn your hip until you feel the pressure go up and into your hand. Do this a few times with either hand. Now combine this with the next exercise.
Stand in your stance with your normal guard. Pull the arm and hip back on one side and the other side, hip and arm will be forced to shoot forward because of the torque of the hips. If you focus on the pulling side like this when you're striking you'll be able to generate more power by using the hips, with less muscular tension and you'll telegraph less because the initiation is on the hip and the opposite side of the one you're striking from.

2. You need to be able to master doing these things without leaning. It will generally be less risky as there's less chance of exposing your jaw/face and exposing yourself to takedowns by breaking your structure. Leaning can be okay once your level of skill can support it but for now work on the basics.

3. If you're stepping into the straight lead there are two ways you can do it. There's with the back foot planted, and there's with both feet moving. The back foot planted will have more structural power because it means you can root through the back foot. If you have both feet moving you have to be much better with your timing and accuracy so it's riskier. Look up the technique "irimitsuki" from aikido. The straight lead is actually a lot like that mechanically even though the size/scale and application of the movement is different (strike versus structural intercept).
Keep in mind that the fencer can have his feet floating because he's using a blade. We're much more like a knight in the joust. We have to be rooted and structured while we smash the lance through our opponent. If as you said you're moving hand before foot then there's no problem because your feet will be planted. You have to master striking from firmly planted feet before you learn to strike while stepping in.

5. If you make sure there is a straight line from shoulder to elbow to wrist your punch will have more structural reinforcement. It's like trying to joust with Z shaped lance. It will impact, and it will break because it doesn't trace the proper structure.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 23, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> If you don't have the elbow anchored, and in line when that punch flies, you lost power.


  Why cant the elbow come into the line during the throw to be there at the point of impact? Isn't the end result the same? I'm testing out both, and getting the same power.


----------



## Uncle (Jan 23, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> Why cant the elbow come into the line during the throw to be there at the point of impact? Isn't the end result the same? I'm testing out both, and getting the same power.



At some point you're going to have someone step in just before you initiate the punch. If the elbow isn't in line the whole time your arm will collapse. If it is in line your punch's power will be cut but it will still have some impact and because you have good structure you'll be able to push through and affect their positioning/structure. And again it's the difference between jousting with something shaped like this ----- and something shaped like this _/\_


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 23, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> Why cant the elbow come into the line during the throw to be there at the point of impact? Isn't the end result the same? I'm testing out both, and getting the same power.


In a word, NO.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 23, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> In a word, NO.


The power you are feeling is the work your body is doing. You are still throwing a punch, after all. The difference should be in what your opponent feels.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 27, 2013)

Uncle said:


> At some point you're going to have someone step in just before you initiate the punch. If the elbow isn't in line the whole time your arm will collapse. If it is in line your punch's power will be cut but it will still have some impact and because you have good structure you'll be able to push through and affect their positioning/structure. And again it's the difference between jousting with something shaped like this ----- and something shaped like this _/\_


I see your point. In my mind however, if someone steps in why can't one simply adjust and hit them with a backfist or a hook punch? Having the elbow always on center EVERY time you want to straight punch just seems like too much of a telegraph when it is but one way to do it. When I watch Bruce Lee, or other skilled punchers like Tyson, Mayweather etc. I don't really see them maintaining elbows on center, but rather moving into it. Just my observation though. Thanks again for the extended feed.



Uncle said:


> Keep in mind that the fencer can have his feet floating because he's using a blade. We're much more like a knight in the joust. We have to be rooted and structured while we smash the lance through our opponent. If as you said you're moving hand before foot then there's no problem because your feet will be planted. You have to master striking from firmly planted feet before you learn to strike while stepping in.


I'm not understanding this here, because whether a fencer is using a blade or a fist, the motion is still the same as well as the power that is transferred into the fist or tip of the rapier. I don't know that a galloping joust is the best analogy for this one...
My point being that at the point of impact, you aren't planted because all your weight is moving forward into the target. If we are planted when we do this, then doesn't that mean we are sacrificing some of our power with our weight going into the ground?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 27, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> I see your point. In my mind however, if someone steps in why can't one simply adjust and hit them with a backfist or a hook punch? Having the elbow always on center EVERY time you want to straight punch just seems like too much of a telegraph when it is but one way to do it. When I watch Bruce Lee, or other skilled punchers like Tyson, Mayweather etc. I don't really see them maintaining elbows on center, but rather moving into it. Just my observation though. Thanks again for the extended feed.


Again, you don't start center line. Centering is part of the punching process, consider the shoulders are not on your center, and you start at, or near, the shoulder.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 27, 2013)

Then we are on the same page because this is what I've been trying to say. 
So then how would you punch if and attack is coming at you and your hands were in your pockets or at your side? Or would you firstly assume your fighting stance?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 27, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> Then we are on the same page because this is what I've been trying to say.
> So then how would you punch if and attack is coming at you and your hands were in your pockets or at your side? Or would you firstly assume your fighting stance?


First of all, try to have your hands out of your pockets at the time of confrontation. LOL Ok I just stood up and tried it: To get my right hand out of my coat pocket, I am pulling my elbow back behind me, and then I find my hand, palm up, at my shoulder. To punch from there, I simply anchor the elbow, and let fly.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 27, 2013)

Secondly, it is obvious that you can do damage from awkward positions, but it is just not as good as it could be.


----------



## Uncle (Jan 27, 2013)

Thunder Foot said:


> I see your point. In my mind however, if someone steps in why can't one simply adjust and hit them with a backfist or a hook punch? Having the elbow always on center EVERY time you want to straight punch just seems like too much of a telegraph when it is but one way to do it. When I watch Bruce Lee, or other skilled punchers like Tyson, Mayweather etc. I don't really see them maintaining elbows on center, but rather moving into it. Just my observation though. Thanks again for the extended feed.


You're assuming you're faster at reading your opponent and changing a strike which is already in motion. It's far better to practice a method which assumes your opponent is faster and you need to make the most of your structure.
Also Lee's lead punch was more like a flicker jab and not realy a straight punch. Unless you've got the elbow in the line between the wrist and the shoulder it's not really a straight punch. Read _Championship Fighting_ by _Jack Dempsey_ is you want a good explanation of the style of punching you want to achieve for the straight lead and straight punches in general.





Thunder Foot said:


> I'm not understanding this here, because whether a fencer is using a blade or a fist, the motion is still the same as well as the power that is transferred into the fist or tip of the rapier. I don't know that a galloping joust is the best analogy for this one...



The diffence is the blade. I can just touch you and move the blade and cut you. I can apply comparably little pressure and penetrate with the tip. The difference is me thrusting at you with a staff versus thrusting at you with a spear. The movement is the same but differing amounts of pressure will cause different results and one does not require as much structural reinforcement to achieve its aim.



Thunder Foot said:


> My point being that at the point of impact, you aren't planted because all your weight is moving forward into the target. If we are planted when we do this, then doesn't that mean we are sacrificing some of our power with our weight going into the ground?


There are two things you have to take into account: momentum and structure.

If you leap forward while striking and you don't have a planted foot you have plenty of momentum but if your opponent has a better angle and/or sufficient momentum your momentum will mean nothing and you will get thrashed. There can be an advantage in power but not always. The main advantage will be in closing the gap between you and your adversary.

If you have your feet planted while executing a strike and you have good structure if your opponent steps into you and you hit short of maximal extension you can still drive through or change angle into another good structure with ease. There can be a large amount of power generated here as well but it will be from the spring of the legs and the torque of the hips. The disadvantage is that you have to step in and then plant your feet.

The midway point is hitting while stepping forward. If you have one foot planted and your opponent steps in you can still root down through the back foot as long as all your structures along the chain are good.




Thunder Foot said:


> Then we are on the same page because this is what I've been trying to say.
> So then how would you punch if and attack is coming at you and your hands were in your pockets or at your side? Or would you firstly assume your fighting stance?


you shouldn't be keeping your hands in your pockets anyway! But assuming it's cold or something and your hands are in your pockets it's a lot like drawing a concealed weapon. Move and draw.
When you've trained your fighting stance for a while you will be able to drop into it with ease so that's not as much of an issue.
You can still punch up from the hip with proper structure. There are three  moves from the wing chun  forms specifically which deal with this. Of the two for punching from the hip one is from chum kiu and one is in the opening of each of the forms. There's also a movement which teaches how to drop down into yee gee kim yeung ma from a neutral stance. I know you're not doing wing chun but these can help you with these concerns anyway.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 19, 2014)

Uncle,
I am also an avid student of Wing Chun and have a clear understanding of both of your WC examples. I'm not saying that one should look to punch from their pockets but moreso mentioned it to highlight the importance of being able to strike from any position and generate a similar amount of torque and power. I personally may not always have the luxury of assuming a fighting stance prior to defending myself and see such practice as an extension of Lee's commentaries on the fighting method. In terms of hitting to me as long as everything is in alignment at the moment of impact, we could be doing any number of things prior and still deliver a significant blow because our structure has moved into proper alignment. And to further extend this point it would relate to the "midway point" in your example and also an inference of the "half-beat" timing celebrated in JKD among others. Now I don't mean to imply a matter of thinking I'm faster (i try not to make such assumptions) but rather attempting to create and refine the ability to strike from any position. In my own personal research I believe this property is one of the highest levels of mastery, called "Mo Ying" in Canto... and can be traced all the way back to Wing Chun's creator Ng Mui.


----------

